# Need info on 95 hardbody motor swap



## PlatniumIce (Mar 10, 2009)

I have a 1995 HB with a 4 cylinder motor two-wheel drive and a automatic. I also have a 1991 Pathfinder six cylinder four wheel drive and manual. I wanting to know what i would have to do to switch the motor out of the pathfinder into my HB. thanks in advance.


----------



## PlatniumIce (Mar 10, 2009)

bump bump bump


----------



## dulobast25 (Jul 9, 2006)

*engine swap*

not worth the trouble
the 91 pathfinders have about 153 hp the hardbody has 135
18 hp difference isnt worth the weight, sluggeshness, headgasket and poor parts avail issues of the v6. the v6 was discontinued for those issues. Unless the pathfinder is wrecked, i would nto bother. the v6 prob has 170 ft lbs of torque vs the tucks 154 ft lbs...which ia around 16 ft-lbs, not worth the hassle of the swap. The easiset thing for power in ur truck is to get a custom chip to add a 10-15 hp increase or have one burnth i know someone who does it. then run a aftermarket header, high flow cat and cold air intake. You will get just under 20 hp for a lot less effort.
If ur truck not in a smog state u can put a centrifugal supercharger or even easier, turbocharger the hb.
If u must do a swap, try the supercharged frontier motor, but you will need to change the hood.


----------



## PlatniumIce (Mar 10, 2009)

Appreciate it How much does the chip cost and where could i get one at.


----------



## dulobast25 (Jul 9, 2006)

*chip*

i'll hook u up with him.. gimme ur email


----------



## PlatniumIce (Mar 10, 2009)

OK appricate it [email protected] what year and motor of the fronteir would be good


----------



## dulobast25 (Jul 9, 2006)

*swap*

yeah unless the pathfinder is wrecked, find a better donor. I though would be to put the 4 in the pahy and then put the 6 in the truck, but assuming the pathy snt wrecked, jsut sell it, get he $$ and finance your swap. 

if they were both 2wd, that would have been a little less silly to try. but auto vs manual, 4 vs 6, 4wd vs 2wd.. man they are too different...

at any rate the folowing engine could work...
if you dont have emissions, run an sr20..a 2.0 liter turbo engine from japan.
or like i stated above, run a supercharger or turbo on your KA..

the vg30 turbo six from the 1987 sohc , whxih had 200 hp even. again youw ill need the truck oil pan, mounts and pickup from a v6 truck. goo news is crank downa new head gasket and adjust the boost and you can get beyond 200 hp by increasing boost.

if your car will remain in an emissions testing state, than you must go with "
dropping in an 95 and up engine...

so id go: 95 and up 300zx twin cam engine.. This engine is wide, but will use the oil pan pickup and mounts from a truck v6. The transmission will have to become a nissan 6 cyl tranny though. 222 hp is worth the extra work.95 and up 300zx tein turbo engine, 300 hp. very wide engine, may have to trim some metal at the wheel wells to get it in. But then you would be double your hp. Will also use your v6 pickup, pan and mounts. again you will need to go with a v6 tranny

btw, the z240sx trannys are too long for trucks. The z may be the same problem, you will haev to take some measurments.

lastly, the 2001-2003 nissan xterra/frontier superchagred vg33, 3.3 liter six with the eaton supercharger...210 hp, will fit better than the z motors heads under the truck engine compartment..the oil pan will be already correct assuming it a 4wd going in a 4wd and same with 2wd.

do this and get the harness with it and the ec, as is the case with the options above.

but be sure it can clear the hood. BUt std truck v6 mounts, pan and pickup will work here and it likely the best over all choice, especiall when you can wing up the boost anc get over 210.
l


----------



## PlatniumIce (Mar 10, 2009)

Thanks i didnt think about a 300zx motor or the sr20


----------



## dulobast25 (Jul 9, 2006)

*swap*

the 87 z turbo motor will work if u have emissions testing in ur state. the 89-96 vg z engines can work bu the twin cam heads are wide and you may have modify the sides of the eng compartment. The sr20s are pretty easy to get


----------



## PlatniumIce (Mar 10, 2009)

alright im from tennesse no checks other than a converter


----------



## PlatniumIce (Mar 10, 2009)

With the frontier motor what tranny would i need


----------



## dulobast25 (Jul 9, 2006)

*motor*

for any of the v6s, you would need the v6, vg30-vg-33 tranny, which would be the the 1987-2004 pathfinder or pickup tranny. The car trannys are too long
try to get the vg33 supercharged truck tranny if you can thery are the strongest, 2001-2004 were offered witht hte superchagred 6. as far as fitment, the 300zx turbo sohc from an 88 or the sc motort from 2001-2004 will fit the best w/o mods, the turbo will give you 200 hp turbo 3.0 the sc will give you 210 hp 3.3. the turbo motor will be cheaper, the 3.3 will be easier to wire with your hardbody truck.
the 3.3 will be had will less mileage and better cond. the turbo will be easier to wing up max boost
the sc will overall be better for torque, the turbo overall for better hp.


----------



## PlatniumIce (Mar 10, 2009)

ok i have a 1991 nissan pathfinder stick shift also what about a rd20 motor and tranny could i make that work


----------



## dulobast25 (Jul 9, 2006)

*rd motor*

not familiar with the rd motor at all. I would stick to the vg 6 or ka 4
. the rd, is that the diesel?

i would use my 6v tranny and run with the sc frontier motor. What year is your truck?

Start by putting your napz gear in your pathy and your pathy gear in your truck.


----------



## dulobast25 (Jul 9, 2006)

geta 4wd oil pan and pickup for the 2wd motor and put it in the 4wd vehicle. the 4wd pan on the 2wd should be just fine., then swap power plants and harnesses.


----------



## PlatniumIce (Mar 10, 2009)

its a 1995 and it rb25 motor is the skyline motor they make swap kits for a 240sx


----------



## PlatniumIce (Mar 10, 2009)

I found a 1991 300zx non-turbo car the motor and tranny is fine what would i need from it to make it workin my truck and be able to boost it too.


----------



## Hiteshew (Aug 8, 2009)

*Chip*



dulobast25 said:


> i'll hook u up with him.. gimme ur email


Hey i just read you know a guy about a chip to improve the hb, can you forward my email also? [email protected] 

Thank you


----------

